# 1/2 Brothers



## Zalrex (Oct 3, 2008)

A while back a few people suggested that I start a discussion board/ thread on my comic 1/2 Brothers. The comic itself is in my FA Gallery and does have some adult material, so all those under 18 can't view them. And I would ask that because of this, everything be discussed in a PG-13 manner. I'll give the link for the beginning of the comic for those interested.
btw: I stared this comic a while ago, and my style's not quite the same anymore, just a warning for when I decide to continue or redo this comic.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/843685

Note: I haven't finished linking them all together yet, so you may have to dig through my gallery a bit.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Its a great comic. I added you to my watch list~ I hope it continues


----------

